# I had a technical phone interview this morning for a job and I passed!!!



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I had a technical quiz plus a phone interview this morning with a company for a 2 month contract to full time position! I am so excited that I passed! I only missed one question. I meet with the IT manager sometime this week or next week to do a 2nd interview. I hope I get this position! It has good hours! 7am-4:30pm! Anything that's before 4:30pm to me is awesome hours as I hate working nights!  

Best part is I can still go to school too and finish up my AA while I work here if I get the job!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds good goodluck with the second interview and the AA


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

2nd Interview on Friday at 9am!!!


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats man! Good luck I'm sure you'll do well . Just remember everything I have taught you. Lol


----------

